# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  جميع حلول nokia C5

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Charging not supported solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Ringer solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Camera solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Handsfree solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Mmc solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Usb not detected solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Mic solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Keypad solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Network solution*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Ear speaker solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Bluetooth solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Charging no response.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Flash light solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Nokia C5 Charging not save.
Fake charging solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Mlak.h2020

شكرا

----------

